# Do you think a tax credit is a good idea for landlords that allow pets?



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

It seems a lot of dogs and cat owners are in a predicament of having to give of their pets when they lose their homes due to lack of housing that allows pets.

Do you think a tax credit incentive for landlords would help to keep pets out of shelters from folks who lose their homes?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

No, I prefer pets stay pets. I don't like additional controls over pets (like BSL, mandatory speuter...) nor incentives. It should totally be one's personal choice to own a pet. There are already laws and protocols in place protecting service dogs.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

As a landlord I let a tennent keep their pit,whose biggest threat was she would lick you to death. Here's the thing it saves money ,if people dont have to give up their animals b/c they have to rent how many pets would be saved from being PTS on the county who are dealing w/ dwindling funds from both state and federal. The only way though is to deal w/ theissues brought about by huge lawsuits and ins. compnies who foot thatbill. Need to stop typing now.We now have a no pet rule but I could be pushed to give it up by a responsible owner.Id rent to you guys butyou dont want to live at my rental its a little rough.I used to live there and it wasnt bad till about 4 years ago.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My landlord accommodated 3 cats and 3 dogs (legal zoning limit). I paid a security deposit (one month's rent) plus an additional $100 deposit per animal, so it's not like they weren't protected. When we moved out they had to repair some baseboards Nikon chewed as a puppy and decided to replace the carpet in the living area. Our deposits covered this and we still got a big chunk back. Seemed more than fair to me.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have a rental property, I allow pets with the stipulation that there be no complaints from the neighbors or the dog/critter must go. 
This tennant has, 2 little peeka somethings, rabbit, turtle and who knows what else. They do take care of the place & keep everything clean.
If my tennants had a GSD or large breed I would think about making CGC certificate a must and possibly ask to have the dog evaulated my my trainer. Insurance companies can bust your horns so, I have to think about that.
I honestly don't think our lovely government would even consider giving up 1 penny of tax money for pets, I don't think they really care.


----------

